# Can I house 3 red claw scorpions with 5 emperors?



## ScorpionDude (Oct 16, 2011)

I have 2 emperor scorpions right now but I would like to expand my collection. I have a 50-60 gallon enclosure I would use. heat and humid would be at the correct level. 10-12 hides, 3 water bowls, lots of space. I was thinking of getting 6 more emps, but if Reds can go with them then I was thinking of getting 3 more emps and 3 reds. Any thoughts or opinions would be great. Also another note, I bought my 2 emps from a pet store, but I'm buying from a breeder with LTC. Is this okay to put them together? Thanks.


----------



## Bayushi (Oct 16, 2011)

P cavimanus are not communal. Also one n0rmally does not want to mix species unless one is looking to feed one species to another. It seldom turns out well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 16, 2011)

agree ^^^ to him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarvis (Oct 16, 2011)

I have tried this a couple of years ago, and it didn't turn out too well. As mentionded P. Cavimanus is NOT a communal scorp sp., they may tolerate one another to a degree but I would hardly call them communal, if you put two in the same tank you will eventualy end up with one fat scorp. When I tried it my P. Cavimauns was way to agressive/defensive and kept fighting with my P. imp, I had to seperate them, I have also tried P. Imp and H. Longimanus, and P. Cavimauns and H. Longimanus, all three times I had to seperate. If you still are willing to give it a try I would put a female of both sp. in a empty 5 gallon tank or shoe box, and observe for around a hour (be prepared to jump in a and seperate them), if there is no signs of aggression, then it might be worth trying (my bet is that they will be fighting with in the first 10 mins), just be prepared and have extra tanks since you may (more than likely) end up houseing them seperatly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScorpionDude (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you very much. I will just stick to my P. imps and maybe try 2 P. Cavinmanus on their own.


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Oct 17, 2011)

In 2003 my P. cavimanus male killed my Pandinus cavimanus female.
It is not placid as P. imperator!


----------



## DtP1337 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a Emperor adult female with a pre adult Red Claw female. Bought both and put them together in the making of their 35 gallon tank. They live in the same burrow together.


----------



## Bayushi (Nov 3, 2011)

DtP1337 said:


> I have a Emperor adult female with a pre adult Red Claw female. Bought both and put them together in the making of their 35 gallon tank. They live in the same burrow together.


There is always an exception to the "rule" but, as many people have found out, even exceptions can suddenly turn out bad.


----------



## Michiel (Nov 4, 2011)

Of course you can! Just do it! Why do you even ask?


----------



## DtP1337 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes they do because they are at the end of the day wild animals.


----------

